# Can I Use Richgrow Play Sand For A Smooth Knob Tailed Gecko?



## Kieran!1234 (Jan 9, 2017)

Is it ok if I use richgrow play sand for a smooth knob tailed gecko


----------



## butters (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes. I use it myself.


----------



## Kieran!1234 (Jan 9, 2017)

butters said:


> Yes. I use it myself.


Ok thanks, I was just wondering if the sand was to course


----------

